# Car doesn't seem up to snuff 200 20v



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

I've been driving this car for a little over a month now, and sometimes it seems kinda doggish. It seems like it wants to choke or hesitate under mild acceleration, almost like it's pulsating-not aggressively, but I can feel it in the pedal. This is not a constant. Also once in awhile the boost just doesn't seem like it's there; it may read 1.2-1.5 bar and that's all it'll give. Granted, it does usually give me 1.7-1.8 bar, I understand that the conditions must be right for it. Forgive me but is this common in turbo motors? I am not used to forced induction and still adapting to it. Cheers.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Car doesn't seem up to snuff 200 20v (stockeasyvr6)*

check for leaks in the hoses. They are quite common, it might be a small one that only sometimes is opened


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Car doesn't seem up to snuff 200 20v (blkaudicq)*

Thanks, finally someone replied! Cheers, I'll check them out.


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Car doesn't seem up to snuff 200 20v (200TeeCue)*

have you changed the fuel and air filter, and given it a tune up? Also check the wire that goes to tyhe throttle body, it have have slipped and when the pedal is on the floor it may not be at WOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

